

Seattle Startup School May 31st Sixhourstartup.com - roberte3
http://sixhourstartup.com/conference 

======
webwright
$99 is generally a really good deal for a conference. Only people like Paul
Graham can put on stuff like Startup School for free.

This was organized by a group of Seattle Hackers who are just trying to do a
good thing. No ulterior motive. No goal of profit. No hustle for sponsors. I
know the people putting it on-- they are decent chaps... And I know a couple
of the speakers (in fact, I might be on a panel).

WTF is the point of attacking the event?

------
shawndrost
"Like Startup School, but more expensive and with people you haven't heard
of!"

~~~
roberte3
Six Hour Startup runs monthly free events on every Second Saturday of the
month her were we build really great cool projects like timelope.com,
poormikes.org. (our next project is on May 10th.

The conference is being run as close to at cost as possible. This isn't
comdex, and we have a huge number of college student discount admissions.

The goal of the event isn't to have a bunch of famous people lecture at you,
(although we have some really cool seattle based speakers attending) its to
give you the hands on tools you need to build a great startup. At the end of
the day you will have a hackers guide to getting your company up and running.

~~~
shawndrost
Yeah, don't mind my snark -- you guys are doing good work, keep it up!

------
flipper
Gee, the people from Sevenhourstartup.com are going to be pissed when they
hear about this.

Six? Seven's the number, man!

Sorry, been reading reddit too much. Seriously, it sounds cool, and if I was
anywhere near Seattle I'd go.

------
calvin
I'm looking forward to this event. As an entrepreneur just starting out, I'm
hoping this event will help me learn more of the basics of running my own
company, and help me to understand the day-to-day of the startup world.

I've got to say I've learned a lot just reading Hacker News and the articles
referenced here, but having in-person events to go to helps a lot.

------
vlad
Sounds like a great event! I think some News.YC users, many attendees of the
most recent Startup School, were reacting to the purposely chosen words
"Startup School" in the submission title, which begged for a comparison.

------
npost
I will be there! Will be great for local startups to get some great
information on how to form a company, building it up, etc.

------
MarinaMartin
This conference sounds awesome. As an efficiency consultant, I can't think of
anything better than getting all your business basics taken care of in a
single day!

~~~
kradic
This comment sounds suspicious. As a long-time News.YC reader, I can't think
of anything more obviously sockpuppetish than a newly created account whose
first comment is a breathless puff for an obscure conference!

~~~
npost
I know this person and the people doing the conference and trust them both.
Feel free to contact me directly nathan (at) npost (.) com if you have any
questions.

